# Jumanji my new hatchling.



## Matthew Colella (Dec 18, 2013)

Unfortunately he lost his tail. Its growing in pretty quick. He LOVES crickets and super worms.


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 18, 2013)

No such thing as firebelly but lookin good


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 18, 2013)

> No such thing as firebelly


I'd say the same for blues, Chacoans, etc., but it doesn't stop people from using those names.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

Fire-belly is a newer term used by someone who I will leave nameless, but IMO its even more of a false term than blues, chacoans etc.


----------



## RickyNo (Dec 18, 2013)

Isnt his florida wild caught?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

If its from who Im thinking, then yes and visually appears to be a florida wc too by the tail regrowth and poor body condition.


----------



## Jabrak (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/do-not-fall-for-this-florida-firebelly-line-of-tegus.14253/


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 19, 2013)

Those firebellies sure are gorgeous!


----------



## Matthew Colella (Dec 19, 2013)

He is from a breeder in Ohio. It might be hard to tell in those pictures, but he has orange under parts


----------



## davidson012003 (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you get him at a rep show in Cleveland? I just picked one up from there SundaySunday


----------



## Matthew Colella (Dec 19, 2013)

My local pet store (they specialize in reptiles. They don't sell stuff like cats and dogs) got him at a reptile expo in Cleveland on Sunday. I saw him in the shop and instantly loved him. He loves being rubbed on the back of his neck. He eats about 1 1/2 super worms (without heads) and 9 crickets twice a day.


----------



## Matthew Colella (Dec 19, 2013)

He seems really interested in red things (my camera is red and he walks right up to it.)


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 19, 2013)

Said person sells wholesale to petshops. Im still betting its one of his florida wc's. The name is dead give away.


----------



## Matthew Colella (Dec 19, 2013)

Is that generally a bad thing?


----------



## davidson012003 (Dec 19, 2013)

I picked up a red tegu hatchling on sunday at the Cleveland reptile show. She seems very calm when I have her out but really not eating. couple little bites and that's it. I think she is hibernation mode. They looked healthy besides you could tell they needed soaked in a bath. Their shed was all messed up and just coming off in little flakes.


----------



## Matthew Colella (Dec 25, 2013)

Jumanji's tail has regrown ALOT.


----------

